#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Schaamte, schaamte en nog eens schaamte ...

## sjig

Heel wat jaartjes terug dit feestje gedaan;



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Er waren +/- 250 kinderen aanwezig. Wat wij mee hadden: 2x TSX 12 + 4x TSX 10 ( met 2 vx 400 amps ).

Laten we dit maar snel vergeten  :EEK!:

----------


## frederic

Interessanter voor dit forum zou zijn uit te leggen hoe je in daar terecht gekomen bent.
Wat was de vraagstelling van de organisatie naar jouw toe?

----------


## renevanh

AAAAAAAAH!!

Weer bulbjes... wordt al 2 maanden doodgegooid met die verrekte bulbjes. Dat schijnt (weer) in te zijn :P

----------


## sjig

Er zijn daar 2 zaaltjes. Een grote, en een kleine. Dit was de grote zaal ( kleine zaal stond ik afgelopen week nog ).

Er was een budget van 100,- beschikbaar. We hebben geprobeerd er het meeste van te maken. Maar ach, iedereen was na afloop blij. Opdrachtgever ook ( anders had ik er niet zo vaak nog gestaan daarna  :Wink:  ).

En, ja. Leuk hè, die bulbjes! Waren niet van mij, hingen daar al. Zijn inmiddels wel vervangen door led lampejs ( zelfde principe, maar dan zuinig en van kleur te veranderen ).

Gelukkig is de hele meuk nu vervangen door rcf setje. Nu nog wat subjes en ook de grote zaal gaat helemaal goed komen  :Wink: 
Ook licht is wat gezonder geworden inmiddels.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Was hier niet al een topic over?

----------


## frederic

"bulbjes" zijn dat die slinger lampen?

----------


## sjig

Ja ( tenzij Renevanh het ergens anders over heeft ... )

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Een bulbje is gewoon een andere benaming voor een gloeilamp.

Andere namen voor die "slingerlamp" zijn priklint (als de fiitingen tenminste makkelijk te verplaatsen zijn, vaak is de kabel vierkant en groen of zwart en van rubber) of tuinverlichting

----------


## sjig

Ja, is zo'n rechthoek vormige zwarte dikke kabel met fittingen met daarin de ( inmiddels vervangen ) gloeilampen ( bulbjes ).

----------


## frederic

Ik heb er overlaatst zeer voordelig gekocht met ledlampjes.

----------


## 4AC

Prikkabel inderdaad.

Maar beetje overbodig topic dit: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/hal...et-2003-a.html

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## renevanh

> Ja ( tenzij Renevanh het ergens anders over heeft ... )



Prikkabel, losse bulbjes, hele podiumdak vol met losse bulbjes en kabelbomen... Allemaal mee doodgegooid de laatste weken. Ben er even helemaal klaar mee :P

----------


## rinus bakker

Prikkabel-
JaJa uit de grijze oertijd. De hypes herhalen zichzelf.

Dus over een half jaar moet iedereen weer naar de zolder voor de al-oude effecten:
de prehistorische "licht-rond-zwiepende" apparaten. 

En daarna weer op zoek naar die spiegel-spots die het géén 2 uur achter elkaar uithielden?

----------


## frederic

De oude slingerlampen terug bovenhalen, zal duur worden. 
In Belgie worden gekleurde gloeipeertjes niet meer verkocht (europese wetgeving). Je moet ze vervangen door led's.

----------


## daviddewaard

> AAAAAAAAH!!
> 
> Weer bulbjes... wordt al 2 maanden doodgegooid met die verrekte bulbjes. Dat schijnt (weer) in te zijn :P



laat me raden door ene heer knoop??

----------


## renevanh

> laat me raden door ene heer knoop??



Onder andere ja  :Wink:

----------

